# Did someone say Trivets?



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Heading out to a dog show this weekend for work, thought I'd take some trivets along.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Neat design, might have to come up with something like that for the next dog fundraiser.....


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice and suggests all kinds of creative designs themed to whatever show you're selling them at.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Thanks Doug & Tom. My wife and I make our living in the dog world. She works for AKC and I'm a dog show photographer. I think People spend more money on their pets then anything else. Us as well...


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Just finished cutting these coasters. Epoxy poured, hoping they will be ready tomorrow.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice work, Cary! I wasn't aware that dogs spent that much time cooking in the kitchen... :wink:

Good luck at the dog show. Give us an update on how it goes, please sir.

David


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

2muchsanding said:


> heading out to a dog show this weekend for work, thought i'd take some trivets along.


red neck 101.... What is a trivet?


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Scottart said:


> red neck 101.... What is a trivet?


It's kinda like cosmo's cog's, it's a do-hickie. LOL, you can't be more ******* then me.
My CNC is a Old Timer knife with a rubber band tightly wrapped around it.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

2muchsanding said:


> It's kinda like cosmo's cog's, it's a do-hickie. LOL, you can't be more ******* then me.
> My CNC is a Old Timer knife with a rubber band tightly wrapped around it.


well those are very well made Do-hickies…


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Projects like this are quick to make and usually make money for the group they are donated to. Also helps to get your name out there.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

difalkner said:


> Very nice work, Cary! I wasn't aware that dogs spent that much time cooking in the kitchen... :wink:
> 
> Good luck at the dog show. Give us an update on how it goes, please sir.
> 
> David


Thanks David, dogs are pretty smart, my Australian Shepherds outsmart me all the time. Easy to do...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Scottart said:


> red neck 101.... What is a trivet?


Since we make them to sell on Etsy I can answer that one - something to set hot pans, pots, plates on to protect your counter or table and to facilitate better cooling for those items.

We have about 6 right by the stove and use them often.

David


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

My wife posted the (Hot Plate) trivets on her facebook pg and they're sold. Still taking them with me to the show for orders, I hope...


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Cary's buying lunch next wednesday


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

UglySign said:


> Cary's buying lunch next wednesday


Got cha covered. Come on down south to Madison, Fl. we'll cook up some armadillo stew.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

2muchsanding said:


> Got cha covered. Come on down south to Madison, Fl. we'll cook up some armadillo stew.



Sounds like a deal, gonna be cold here Wednesday night soo.....


I'll bring some epoxy so we can round them up and play bocce.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

The show this past weekend was pretty good to me. Got a few orders, and sold some of my pens in between taking the win photos.
More importantly, a vendor friend said he would like to put some of my stuff in his booth. He travels all over the east coast to dog shows, 40 weekends a year. Another lady asked about equestrian items, yes mam I can. Crap, I hope I can.
I hope it pans out...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Trivets you say. Trivets!


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

honesttjohn said:


> Trivets you say. Trivets!


corian?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

2muchsanding said:


> corian?



Corian wannabe. Acrylic counter top material.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

honesttjohn said:


> Corian wannabe. Acrylic counter top material.


Looks like it cuts very nice, how much sanding after, lol
No really, I'm interested. You spray paint after and the excess wipes off pretty easy? Do you put any kind of seal coat for the paint? What speed and feed? 60 or 90 degree vbit? Lot's of dust? 
Do tell man!!!:smile:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

2muchsanding said:


> Looks like it cuts very nice, how much sanding after, lol
> No really, I'm interested. You spray paint after and the excess wipes off pretty easy? Do you put any kind of seal coat for the paint? What speed and feed? 60 or 90 degree vbit? Lot's of dust?
> Do tell man!!!:smile:


Mask them and I use acrylic indoor/outdoor paint with a brush. Keeps the rubbing to a minimum. A little elbow grease and a damp rag does the trick. I use an old dull 60 V-bit cause it'll get ruined after a while. 2 passes at 80 ipm +/-. Don't even use the dustshoe. Chips vacuum right up after. But I use the Probotix on these cause it doesn't take long. Either a small screwdriver or a brass brush cleans the grooves out.


----------

